# Falling in love and getting engaged too early



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 18, 2017)

First of all, engineerboards.com thanks for allowing me to be a supporting member of this Board. Second of all, just from reading some of the best topics in here, one could tell that some of the greatest minds are in this Board.

Studying and taking the Professional Engineering Exam is a pretty daunting task, and I don’t blame you if you feel this way. I have to confess that one of the mistakes I made was falling in love and getting engaged too early. Some of the problems were designed to be difficult quantitatively, but were so attractive that I fell in love and engaged early on, and I could not turn to the next page. In my view, Albert Einstein would find the quantitative aspects of the morning exam reasonable because he would rely on his algebra, geometry, and trigonometry techniques not entirely rely on the solver function on his calculator. However, in my view, Albert Einstein would have had a difficult experience on both the quantitative and qualitative aspects of afternoon exam, especially, if he chose to take the structural depth.

Sincerely,

Dean Agnostic

P.S.: In summary, October (Civil, Structural) PE Exam was difficult from my point of view.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 18, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> First of all, engineerboards.com thanks for allowing me to be a supporting member of this Board. Second of all, just from reading some of the best topics in here, one could tell that some of the greatest minds are in this Board.
> 
> Studying and taking the Professional Engineering Exam is a pretty daunting task, and I don’t blame you if you feel this way. I have to confess that one of the mistakes I made was falling in love and getting engaged too early. Some of the problems were designed to be difficult quantitatively, but were so attractive that I fell in love and engaged early on, and I could not turn to the next page. In my view, Albert Einstein would find the quantitative aspects of the morning exam reasonable because he would rely on his algebra, geometry, and trigonometry techniques not entirely rely on the solver function on his calculator. However, in my view, Albert Einstein would have had a difficult experience on both the quantitative and qualitative aspects of afternoon exam, especially, if he chose to take the structural depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


This movie was good, and I'm glad Mark survived the deposition part from the army of lawyers.


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> First of all, engineerboards.com thanks for allowing me to be a supporting member of this Board. Second of all, just from reading some of the best topics in here, one could tell that some of the greatest minds are in this Board.
> 
> Studying and taking the Professional Engineering Exam is a pretty daunting task, and I don’t blame you if you feel this way. I have to confess that one of the mistakes I made was falling in love and getting engaged too early. Some of the problems were designed to be difficult quantitatively, but were so attractive that I fell in love and engaged early on, and I could not turn to the next page. In my view, Albert Einstein would find the quantitative aspects of the morning exam reasonable because he would rely on his algebra, geometry, and trigonometry techniques not entirely rely on the solver function on his calculator. However, in my view, Albert Einstein would have had a difficult experience on both the quantitative and qualitative aspects of afternoon exam, especially, if he chose to take the structural depth.
> 
> ...


now i wanna watch (and sing along to, of course) grease.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 22, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> now i wanna watch (and sing along to, of course) grease.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 27, 2017)

This entire post has confused me beyond recognition.  Who am I?


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2017)

I hope you fail and start writing books instead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> First of all, engineerboards.com thanks for allowing me to be a supporting member of this Board. Second of all, just from reading some of the best topics in here, one could tell that some of the greatest minds are in this Board.
> 
> Studying and taking the Professional Engineering Exam is a pretty daunting task, and I don’t blame you if you feel this way. I have to confess that one of the mistakes I made was falling in love and getting engaged too early. Some of the problems were designed to be difficult quantitatively, but were so attractive that I fell in love and engaged early on, and I could not turn to the next page. In my view, Albert Einstein would find the quantitative aspects of the morning exam reasonable because he would rely on his algebra, geometry, and trigonometry techniques not entirely rely on the solver function on his calculator. However, in my view, Albert Einstein would have had a difficult experience on both the quantitative and qualitative aspects of afternoon exam, especially, if he chose to take the structural depth.
> 
> ...


I thought the afternoon was easier then the spring afternoon, and the morning was harder than the spring morning.  Granted, I could just be whitewashing the whole thing, and I am falsely assuming this.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 28, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> This entire post has confused me beyond recognition.  Who am I?


Allow me to clarify the situation. This is in reference to the Civil PE exam October 2017 Administration. "In summary, October (Civil, Structural) PE Exam was difficult from my point of view."


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

csb said:


> I hope you fail and start writing books instead.


was going to suggest the same.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Allow me to clarify the situation. This is in reference to the Civil PE exam October 2017 Administration. "In summary, October (Civil, Structural) PE Exam was difficult from my point of view."


Well, why didn't you say so?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2017)

csb said:


> I hope you fail and start writing books instead.


I was a solid C+ student in high school English Literature    Good Idea!

I'm thinking of writing about (Phd) Doctoral Dissertation on 3M and Avery Tabbing methods to determine molecular dimension on PE exam.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Well, why didn't you say so?


I edited the post. Please see above.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> I thought the afternoon was easier then the spring afternoon, and the morning was harder than the spring morning.  Granted, I could just be whitewashing the whole thing, and I am falsely assuming this.


Did you bring all NCEES suggested reference codes including the 15 Lbs. AASHTO LRFD  BRIDGE DESIGN BOOK?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Did you bring all NCEES suggested reference codes including the 15 Lbs. AASHTO LRFD  BRIDGE DESIGN BOOK?


I did - although an old version of it since we don't do bridges in our office.  I would say by far I had more books than anyone in the room.  I had a rolling toolbox, a crate that snapped to that, and a large tote bag all full, plus the CREM which I had to put on top since it didn't fit anywhere.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 3, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> I did - although an old version of it since we don't do bridges in our office.  I would say by far I had more books than anyone in the room.  I had a rolling toolbox, a crate that snapped to that, and a large tote bag all full, plus the CREM which I had to put on top since it didn't fit anywhere.


Did you feel like this time around the morning portion was challenging quantitatively in comparison the afternoon or about the same difficulty?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2017)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Did you feel like this time around the morning portion was challenging quantitatively in comparison the afternoon or about the same difficulty?


About the same, maybe?  Afternoon maybe a bit harder, but not by much.  I remember a solid "WTF" coming out of the AM. The afternoon I felt was fairly well aligned with the things I can do pretty well.  But I studied a lot more for the morning info this time and felt a lot more confident there.  There is one question I know I got wrong - unlucky guess between two choices.


----------

